# New addition to the Arreau Poodle family



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow! Congrats! She looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!!! Congratulations!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a little beauty! She does look very confident. Mom seems to have a lovely, caring personality and is quite a looker too. Congratulations!!!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations on your new puppy Journey! That was a wonderful video of the family. How soon?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The older dog in the video is their full sister Excalibra.

Journey is six weeks old. They are being raised in a spotless, loving environment, and I am sure that is part of the reason they are such confident little characters.

Journey will be going to Germany when she is eight weeks old, and will stay there until she is ten to twelve weeks old, so the trip is not hard on her.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

How exciting! I bet the anticipation is almost unbearable. Congratulations!


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

OMG! I love her!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh I'm so happy for you! I know this is a dream come true for you and I know little Journey will be an awesome addition to your family and breeding program. Also, I LOVE her name!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

What an AWESOME opportunity for Arreau's future! Journey is wonderful! I can't wait to meet her someday!!!  I guess that means we'll have to come visit again, huh?? :lol:

Barb


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone! I am so excited I cannot even put it into words!!

Plumcrazy...Can you come, like, the week she comes? I'd probably have a nervous breakdown with that much excitement! I hope you come back this year for many reasons  but it would be so nice if you met her when she is still a baby. Say the word Sweetie...I am all in! xoxo


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

She's adorable.  Congratulations! I'm sure you're counting the weeks, days and hours until her arrival, or should I say her "Journey."


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats!!! The video made my evening  She looks absolutely precious!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

What a beautiful family! And I love seeing those adorable puppy tails! Are those very long docks or natural?


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

A new little girl! How wonderful!! She, her litter mates, and older sister are all so pretty! Congratulations to you and your poodle family


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

PammiPoodle said:


> What a beautiful family! And I love seeing those adorable puppy tails! Are those very long docks or natural?


Thanks so much. The tails are natural. Journey will have her dew claws too. The FCI countries are not allowed to alter dogs in any way.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She looks wonderful! Their sister is a stunning color, how exciting for you! Thanks for sharing the video, it made me smile.


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

How exciting!! What a beautiful colour and such an appropriate name. Congratulations!


----------



## poodlegang (Jan 22, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Journey is Amazing.


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations! A real beauty. Looking forward to seeing her in the ring. One day I will be brave enough to get a beauty from afar. 

Paragon.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Soooooo exciting!!! Congrats!!!! The video gave me puppy fever real bad!


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

OH my goodness!!!!!!!!! such little beauties!!!!! the czechs and germans definately breed their dogs very well... so cute, playful and confident!!!!

I cant wait for more pictures, videos and see how her 'Journey' goes


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

*Beautiful girl*

Congratulations. Nice tailset and very refined pup.


----------



## Pudel-Fan (Nov 1, 2011)

Congratulations, what a beauty. Lucky you, lucky puppy, all these new experiences at an early age should make her a very well socialized pup. I love natural tails, maybe some day they will be the norm in this country too.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow...she is a cutie. Love the older puppy too. She is adorable. Talk about broadening your breeding program! How exciting for you and your kennel.


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

oh wow! gorgeous i want one! congrats!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Paragon said:


> Congratulations! A real beauty. Looking forward to seeing her in the ring. One day I will be brave enough to get a beauty from afar.
> 
> Paragon.


Thank you! This is the second time we have done this. Quincy came from Iceland and now Journey is coming from the Czech Republic. I have NEVER regretted getting Quincy, because his breeder was a total dream to work with. She took a ton of photos and videos for me and made me feel like a big part of it and helped me pick the right boy for me. My experience with her has made me completely open to doing it again. And Journey's breeder has been nothing but honest with me, and has helped me make the right decision. If you can find someone you can trust who will help you and will be honest with you, when/if you decide to do this, you will never be sorry!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

*Oh - My- Gosh!*



MamaTiff said:


> Soooooo exciting!!! Congrats!!!! The video gave me puppy fever real bad!


Oh my gosh, I KNOW!!! Here I am 'threatening' my husband that if he surprises me with another before Rango turns 2 or 3 I'll have a huge fit..... & then this video comes along. Our next pup will be a red so this has me head over heels in :love2: She is an absolute doll, so confident & her older sister (?) is so so pretty

:cheers2: :congrats: :cheers2: I'm so excited for you & will live vicariously (for now) through your _Journey_ :act-up:


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I can't wait to get a chance to meet her!! She is so pretty. Can you imagine all the fun she and Cayenne will have together? Congrats again!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is a photo of the wee Miss today...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

and another...OMG! I am getting so excited!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MamaTiff said:


> Soooooo exciting!!! Congrats!!!! The video gave me puppy fever real bad!


LOL! I hear you! I have it too and the next five weeks or so are going to be difficult for me!!!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> She looks wonderful! Their sister is a stunning color, how exciting for you! Thanks for sharing the video, it made me smile.


Journey, her full sister Excalibra and their Daddy DJames Bond, all started out a silvery apricot-ish colour. It reminded me of the colour of a Weimaraner. Kind of plays tricks with your eyes. Daddy and sister have darkened to a scrumptious red and I can see that Journey has darkened a lot already. Glad you enjoyed the video.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She is luscious! The darkening from an odd greyish/tannish color is exactly what Bonnie did (and continues to do at 14 months), although obviously far lighter than the stunning Journey! I think adding this element to your breeding program is an outstanding thing. It looked like her big sister still had the black nose, too! Whoo Hoo! 

Some people say apricot and red are on the brown spectrum and getting that black nose to stay black and not go brown is super hard to breed for. Bonnie kept her pitch black nose until a year. Now at 14 months it is dark brown/black (boo hoo), which makes me wonder if I shouldn't breed her after all. On the other hand, it's just a nose. 

Do you have any pictures of Journey's parents? Have they kept their black noses?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are a photo of Mom and Dad, and some of Journey from infant to toddler.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Black noses all! Yay!!  I love mommy's face. [I want a puppy- must be disciplined, must be disciplined]. I look forward to hearing about her journey home to you in a few short weeks.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> Some people say apricot and red are on the brown spectrum and getting that black nose to stay black and not go brown is super hard to breed for. Bonnie kept her pitch black nose until a year. Now at 14 months it is dark brown/black (boo hoo), which makes me wonder if I shouldn't breed her after all. On the other hand, it's just a nose.


If they are born with black noses it is genetically impossible for them to be "brown spectrum", even if their noses fade and loose the black color. A brown spectrum dog does not have any ability to produce black pigment.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

That's a beautiful family Journey is from and she will "do you proud."


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Every time I post a picture, I get more excited! I am going to be a wreck by the time she arrives! LOL!!


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

The pictures from newborn to older baby are fantastic. She really did darken nicely. Daddy is stunning and that black pigment! I can see why you are thrilled 

I have to say again - the most beautiful poodles I've ever seen are right here on this forum.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Awww congrats!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much! Now I am on a mission, looking at boys who might be incredible matches in the future for this young lady! Got to keep myself busy!


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Your welcome  lol


----------

